# Solo Practice



## Yeti (Oct 9, 2007)

Being an art that for the most part requires a partner, how do you train at home on the days when you don't attend class? Do you work your basic strikes and footwork, work on any specific drills, go through the anyos, or do you beat the snot out of a heavy bag or tire?


----------



## kalikg (Oct 9, 2007)

The short answer is...yes!  Any or all of those; or any combination of them.  It is also a good time to review any concepts or strategies of your system.

I guess you could choose what your at-home workout could be by what state of mind you are in; feeling aggressive?  Bag work or tire pounding would be my bet.  Feeling calm or thoughtful?  Try anyos.  Do them slowly and be sure that each movement is spot-on.  Having trouble with a drill?  Do it alone, slowly, and visualize what your partner would be doing.  Respond to your invisible partner as though he were really there with you.  Visualization is a great training aid and is suggested by many fighters.

Whatever you do, enjoy it.


----------



## tellner (Oct 9, 2007)

My honest opinion? Get a machete. Find blackberry bushes or scotch broom. Cut them down. Start with one striking style or angle and use it exclusively until you can whack through the stuff effortlessly with it. Then go on to the next one after a few weeks. It will improve your FMA/sword work more than anything else you can do.


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Oct 10, 2007)

This was my reply over on fmatalk.




My solo training is broken down into 3 basic areas of practice.

Power-Precision-Flow

It pretty much sums up everything I&#8217;m trying to do martially.


Power - I place a huge importance on this. An evenly matched test of skill will be decided by power, have power.

I use stacked tires, a hanging tire man and a log buried in the ground outside. Inside I use an old fire hose filled with sand to act as a thin tough heavy bag. 
I will use live weapons against the log and sticks or trainers against the other devices.

Power also means speed. Speed of reaction and speed of movement. The Decurdas promotes speed of reaction as the harder you strike it the faster you must react. 
I have in the past used rubber tubing and fitness bands to provide resistance to my strike extension and promote speed in strike retraction. It's kind of like doing plyometrics for hand speed. Live cutting also develops power when you are using heavier target material.

Precision - Power means nothing if you cannot transfer it to the target.
I like to use a Decurdas device consisting of a 5' staff tied horizontally to a rope that has a log on the bottom to be used as a weight and secondary target. You can also use the Decurdas to promote flow as you deal with the staff reaction to your strikes. I tape the ends of the staff to act as targets for my weapons. Live blades can be used on the Decurdas, but it can move pretty fast so I normally use trainers and sticks at full speed and live blades at a slower speed.

Another way to practice precision and power is to cut. Live blade practice on various materials like brush and saplings. Pick a branch and just cut it off then another till the sapling is bare. Then pick a spot on the sapling and try to cut it there, then lower repeat till the sapling is gone. The thing to remember here is &#8220;Aim small, miss small&#8221; this is target practice for your weapons.
If you don't personally have brush to clear use cardboard, rolled newspaper, plastic bottles full of water or find someone with an overgrown lot. Ask if they'd pay you to clear it for a few bucks, few will turn you down.


Flow - I do form slowly to promote smoothness, sometimes it's a form/kata sometimes it's a free form carenza. I go very slowly as if I am moving in mud or doing Tai Chi.
I've heard it put like this... "Slow is smooth, smooth is fast." Speed adds to power so for me flow is inseparable from power.
During this practice I may use a live weapon and practice drawing it from it's sheath or other uses. I may also use heavier weapons during this. All of this is to try and establish proper body mechanics and promote power with precision.
The Decurdas also promotes flow in the way you have to react to the staff as it reacts to being hit. Intuitive reaction is a big part of flow and the Decurdas can help develop this.




My normal solo training progression starts with Flow to warm up and work form and then Precision ending the session with Power. During Power phase I like to combine all three so that I am generating power applying it to a precise target and flowing to the next available target.


----------

